# Stella Maxwell at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2015)

*Romee Strijd (links)


**

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

Herrliches Duo!


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

Hübsche Mädels :thx: dir


----------



## hulahulahu (12 Nov. 2015)

lovely pair


----------



## king2805 (13 Nov. 2015)

danke für die beiden schönen


----------

